# Ruger 357 Mag Security Six



## Jeff7 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi.............new to the forum. I have a Ruger 357 Mag Security Six that my Dad left me when he passed away. I have looked the revolver over and can't seem to find a serial number. Does this handgun have one and if so, where do I find it? Thanks, in advance for any info.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's on the bottom of the grip frame. Sometimes the grips cover it up. You can take the serial number and go to ruger.com and refer to their serial number list to find what year is was manufactured. They are very open with this information unlike S&W. 

If you're wondering about value, it's ALL about condition.


----------

